# Picked up Yesterday but how do I ?



## TKH (Sep 13, 2008)

Picked up from Chris yesterday fabulous service from Middlehurst's

anyway cant get my head around 2 issues

1. How do you copy CD's to hard drive so far it seems you have to play them fully whilst being ripped is this correct

2. Sony Ericsson conects fine but will not syncronise phone book with car car just cuts bluetooth conection every time I try

Is it me guys or what

any help greatly appreciated

Regards
Tim


----------



## Red Rag (Jul 9, 2009)

1. Regarding phone, had same problems in HPC when they first started to connect my Blackberry, after a couple of attempts (wasnt paying attention so dont know if they changed settings on either phone or car) it worked perfectly. May be worth asking HPC

2. Had exactly the same initial impression, that they were ripping in 'real time' and not faster. They do rip faster but not as fast as some PCs. Seems to take about 10 mins. (or 3-5 tracks) to rip average album.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Have a little search around the forum and you'll find a couple of threads re discussion about phones.

There is a link on one of the threads to a selector on Nissan's website where you can check your phone make and model to see compatibilty.

Some phones will download the contact list, but not many. Your timeout when attempting to download is what many of us have seen, particularly with the iPhone.


As for ripping CDs, you can set the HDD to automatically rip any new cd you put in. Just have a delve thru the audio options.

A CD will take a varying amount of time to rip, depending upon it's length/size of course.

3-5 minutes sounds about right.


So, there's nowt wrong with your car!


----------



## TKH (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks guys

CD's are a nightmare say reading and recording but then they are not in Music Box 'hey ho'

phone still wont download address book will try other phone

good job the car is soooooo fantastic


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

CDs take around 10-15 mins to record... you can't change tracks while it's recording (just let it play in sequence). Tracks will appear in the MusicBox as the CD is playing, but if you flip into MusicBox to listen to them from there it can stope the record (doesn't seem to in all cases, but I haven'yt worked out a pattern yet).

My advice - be patient, and let it do its thing for 15 mins. You can tell when it's done because the "CD recording" message disappears. If you really don't like the first 3 or 4 tracks of your CD, then ask yourself why you're trying to record it to the hard drive?!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK so how do you delete a certain track on a CD without deleting the whole CD ?

Also, i have found that some "prpoer" CD's get recorded but then it dosent show the track listing just the time and date !! ?? Any idea's ?


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve said:


> OK so how do you delete a certain track on a CD without deleting the whole CD ?


Not sure - haven't tried to do this yet, but will let you know once I have (although I'm sure someone else will provide an answer before that!)



Steve said:


> Also, i have found that some "prpoer" CD's get recorded but then it dosent show the track listing just the time and date !! ?? Any idea's ?


This will be because:

a) The CD is not recognised by the Gracenote database
b) There is no "CD TEXT" on the CD

You can manually enter disc and track information, or you can:

1. Rip the original CD to iTunes (or Windows Media Player, if you prefer)
2. Let iTunes/WMP find the track information for you
3. Burn a CD from iTunes/WMP - making sure that you include CD TEXT
4. Rip the new CD to your GTR MusicBox... whereupon it will use the CD TEXT to label the tracks

Hope that helps - appreciate it's a little involved!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cheers Guy

It helps a lot, but as you say, i will probably never do it LOL, However the single track deletion could be handy


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve said:


> Cheers Guy
> 
> It helps a lot, but as you say, i will probably never do it LOL, However the single track deletion could be handy


Steve

Page 2-14 in the MFD manual - to delete the current (playing) track press the "Text" option on screen, then "Delete Track"... haven't tried it myself, but give it a go...


----------

